# Amazon drivers forced to deliver 200 parcels a day with no time for toilet breaks



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Amazon drivers forced to deliver 200 parcels a day with no time for toilet breaks while earning less than minimum wage*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/amazon-drivers-forced-deliver-200-11668823

EXCLUSIVE: Staff have so little time for food or toilet stops they snatch hurried meals on the run and urinate into plastic bottles they keep in their vans.









Dan says it is 'physically impossible' to deliver all the parcels in the allotted time.

Drivers are being asked to deliver up to 200 parcels a day for Amazon while earning less than the minimum wage, a Sunday Mirror investigation reveals today.

I hopped in a white van to spend a day with one driver and experience first-hand the intolerable pressures they face from "impossible" schedules.

Many routinely exceed the legal maximum shift of 11 hours and finish their days dead on their feet.

Yet they have so little time for food or toilet stops they snatch hurried meals on the run and urinate into plastic bottles they keep in their vans.

They say they often break speed limits to meet targets that take no account of delays such as ice, traffic jams or road closures.
...
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/amazon-drivers-forced-deliver-200-11668823

See also from 2016:

*Drivers making Amazon deliveries 'forced to poo in bags and break speed limits to meet targets'*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/drivers-making-amazon-deliveries-forced-9249546

h/t the ferryman


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Personal choice.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> Personal choice.


I think the point being made is they're knowingly breaking multiple employment laws. Obviously in most countries it's a 'personal choice' where to work but that doesn't nullify the worker protection laws in areas such as wages, health, sexual harassment, and safety.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom_labour_law

And in America:

https://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-finance/120914/8-federal-laws-protect-employees.asp


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

It is their personal choice to choose that job but that does not exclude them from protections. Also they were not told that there wouldn't be breaks and such when they signed on and as time progressed they were given impossible loads. I feel for those route drivers. The number of stops has such a huge impact on a driver's sense of wellbeing. I'm fortunate to be doing Prime Now and do sneak in meals here and there although there are times when that's not possible. I don't want Amazon to force breaks upon us PNers as we have access to a bathroom and have an unofficial lunch.


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

That's very similar to how America treats the illegal immigrants who work here in America. Just be happy you're doing something for somebody you slave worker. That guy's face in the picture is very convincing. Poor guy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It took hundreds of years to get workers' rights and protections from greedy companies/employers yet these "gig" firms are being allowed to side-step all of this legislation just because they feel like it. Something has gone very wrong and it needs to be fixed.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It took hundreds of years to get workers' rights and protections from greedy companies/employers yet these "gig" firms are being allowed to side-step all of this legislation just because they feel like it. Something has gone very wrong and it needs to be fixed.


Well said. It's amazing how people have accepted the current status quo, and are naively quick to defend it. It's a race to the bottom and we're all going to lose.



AmazonSlaveWorker said:


> That guy's face in the picture is very convincing. Poor guy.


The van drivers in my WH look the same. Most make $16/hr and get the bare minimum benefits package (high deduct, pretty useless). The only advantages I see is that they don't have to wear out their personal vehicles, pay for gas, and they get steady hours. But after taxes it's a barely livable wage (this is a heavily gentrified area).


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Amazon keeps pushing the limits and each time they've done this it's come back to bite them in the ass. It will happen again. They seem to be willing to burn out any willing idiot to get their packages delivered. The negative publicity is ramping up now about flex so let it keep rolling.

They were already sued by the van drivers once, moved more to flex, flex drivers pushed back, some or suing as well, they went back to white vans and are now starting the process over again. 

Why they take such a aggressive approach to their employees and contractors is mystery. I guess with such a company they are used to just being sued on a weekly basis and consider it standard operation. 

Paybacks are a *****.....happened to walmart when everyone turned on them, amazon will have it's day.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

grams777 said:


> *Amazon drivers forced to deliver 200 parcels a day with no time for toilet breaks while earning less than minimum wage*
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/amazon-drivers-forced-deliver-200-11668823
> 
> ...


Source: CNN, but of course and we all know how accurate their reporting is


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Wankers... they need come to USA and do 300 packages routes 

Brits.. the nation of whiners.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

I think someone already mentioned this but they should pay their drivers $1 per package. That is still way way less than what they pay third parties.


----------

